# Midnight Syndicate's new CD



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I didn't even realize they had something new out.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Would you be able to post the tracks from the CD by any chance?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's a track listing:

1. Cathedral Ruins 
2. Shadowed Grove
3. Meeting of the Acolytes 
4. The Revenants
5. Called from Beyond 
6. Nightfall
7. The Hunt 
8. Across the Chasm
9. Cemetery Gates 
10. Entering the Crypt
11. Alchemist's Chamber 
12. Tear of Osiris
13. Forging the Scarab 
14. Shadows Descend
15. Inside the Scarab 
16. Exodus
17. Dark Legacy 
18. Lullaby

Bonus Tracks:
19. Lost 
20. Not Your Saviour
21. Theme to "The Dead Matter" (A.B.T. Remix)

Midnight Syndicate's Official Site has a few of them available for listening.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, just ordered mine from the site, can't wait!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I'm gonna order my copy soon. Thanks for posting the tracklist


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome


----------

